# Daily reports: Big Lagoon area



## flynavy812

Decided I'm going to start a log of my inshore experiences. I've had a lot of time lately so this will be updated pretty often. I fish the big lagoon area, and I definitely have a lot of learning to do. Coming from Tampa has humbled me greatly, everything is the same yet so different!

Today I went out around 0930, I saw the tide and decided it would be a good time to go. I started off working some of the docks, and areas I thought might be good. Concentrating on areas where the depth might change, and where I could see bait/mullet activity. I used a topwater lure and matrix shad exclusively for this portion. I caught a few trout in the 7 inch range but not more more than that.

I moved down towards the area where I see people on the beach/lookout tower. No idea what area this is, but saw lots of color/sand changes and the depth changes quickly so I figured I would try. No luck here.

I then do what I usually do and drift the flats. I tried to find where the depth really starts to change, I notice in this area it goes from 7-8 feet to 3-4 feet relatively quickly so I focused my efforts here. Managed to catch some ladyfish and a catfish, of course.

Last spot I decided to work even shallower areas towards the shore and landed two decent trout, but still nothing super impressive.

I continue to read up on presentation, tides, winds...etc trying to constantly improve my trips. I would like to get out there at night eventually as well.


----------



## travhale

Thanks for the report, i'm heading down there this weekend, hope I have a little better luck. Looking forward to the hunt.


----------



## flynavy812

09JUN2017

Launched around 0930, decided the time between 10-2 would be my best shot since high tide would peak at around 11. I started off working some docks using matrix shad on a jig, and had my wife working a suspending twitch bait. We landed three small trout but nothing significant so I moved on. 

There is a little cut/inlet where boats typically hang out and I was thinking with the incoming tide, that the fish would gather in there. We ended up catching around 7 trout towards the shore of this inlet, all in the 11-14 inch range. My wife caught more than I did, using a twitch bait! I was super excited to see her actually catch stuff.

I then started to drift back out towards the deeper water, and once I hit the 4-5 foot drop I caught a nice 22 inch trout. She ate my matrix shad and ran like hell, a very fun fight.

Called it a day at that point the sun was beating down and I was happy with the one trout.


----------



## SurfRidr

You are getting it, and in the right mindset. Don't underestimate the power of low light / dawn in Big Lagoon. :thumbsup: I"m no expert but I did fish Big Lagoon a lot when I lived a couple miles from the State Park last year. You're targeting the right types of water.

Keep at it!


----------



## MartiMar

Great Information I hope you continue to keep us updated


----------



## Arkansas Bill

Thanks for the info. I will be camping at big lagoon state Park next week (june 19-26). I have been trying to find info like this. Much appreciated.


----------



## flynavy812

Sunday

Had an itch to fish what else is new. Put in around 5PM and off I went. I'm trying to keep my arsenal stupid simple and cover lots of water. I'm using a suspending jerk bait, topwater, and various soft plastics.. mainly matrix shad. Started off working some docks with no luck. Moved to a spot I've had a lot of results at including the nice trout from the other day. A few hits but nothing solid. Hooked up a decent trout and he decided to get off near the boat. At this point it's transitioning to sunset so around 715. I wanted to throw something purple but was all out of matrix shad so I was using a DOA shad. Hooked up a solid red right about eating size. Awesome little fight. Was worried I was gonna be skunked which hasn't happened in a long time! Worked some topwater a little more with no luck. 

Was also able to test my new shallow water anchor pole and it's pretty damn neat. Just spear it into soft bottom and it holds position very well. I'm looking to make it dual purpose and serve as a push pole as well. 

Hopefully weather allows a window to go tomorrow and I'll report back.


----------



## travhale

It sounds like you're mostly fishing the norther bank? The "look out tower," is likely Big Lagoon state park. I camped big lagoon this weekend. Caught 40-50 fish, mostly undersized 14-15"ish specks, but managed a few good keepers. Lost a lot of good fish at the boat, and spent a lot of time battling the wind.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Now that im off the water I need some daily reports LOL Lets hear the New News

Dont worry about the rain.... the fish are already wet.


----------



## flynavy812

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Now that im off the water I need some daily reports LOL Lets hear the New News
> 
> Dont worry about the rain.... the fish are already wet.


I can deal with rain all day, even strong winds. But that lightning will scare the living crap out of me, for a good reason. Sometimes its hard to tell when a storm will be producing lightning until you're already out there and thats my worst fear.


Tuesday morning...

Weather was forecast to be crap so I woke at 0500 to check out the radar and make a decision. There was a decent size cell off to the north, but was well clear of where I launch. I decided to go and try to get on the daybreak bite for at least an hour or two, and monitor the storm. 

I was finally on the water around 0600 and started by darting across the bay and beaching myself. Not having a trolling motor is really starting to irritate me but.. they are a pretty penny. My goal was to beach myself and walk myself to where I thought would be good. I figured ultimate stealth mode; no boat to scare fish, no wake, no vibrations, nothing at all. Threw topwater and fan cast all around. Had 3-4 nice blowups but nothing on. Also threw my DOA jerk bait a little. 

Moved on to another spot, this is where I've actually had the most luck so far. Caught a nice trout and red here. I could really see clearly where the grass line ends and the sand starts, its about 3-5 feet of water at this point. Hooked up to my favorite fish of all time.. the lady fish. Caught 3-4 of them and just about lost my mind. At this point I'm throwing the matrix shad.

Storm started to get a little nasty and close so I called it a day, I don't mess with thunderstorms at all.

I'm absolutely hooked and really love being out there, it gets frustrating but I definitely feel like I'm absorbing something new each and every time I'm out there. Not sure what I'll do different on my next approach, maybe just try to cover more water with the topwater? Who knows but I'll report soon.


----------



## flynavy812

travhale said:


> It sounds like you're mostly fishing the norther bank? The "look out tower," is likely Big Lagoon state park. I camped big lagoon this weekend. Caught 40-50 fish, mostly undersized 14-15"ish specks, but managed a few good keepers. Lost a lot of good fish at the boat, and spent a lot of time battling the wind.



I don't think so, I only went down that far once. Not sure how to describe where exactly I'm drifting around but its definitely more towards the NAS side of things. What kind of stuff were you throwing? Sounds like a good trip.


----------



## travhale

flynavy812 said:


> I don't think so, I only went down that far once. Not sure how to describe where exactly I'm drifting around but its definitely more towards the NAS side of things. What kind of stuff were you throwing? Sounds like a good trip.




Gotcha. I was throwing topwater and jerkbaits. It's about all o throw any more, which likely explains why I haven't caught any flounder in a while lol... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

travhale said:


> Gotcha. I was throwing topwater and jerkbaits. It's about all o throw any more, which likely explains why I haven't caught any flounder in a while lol...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm definitely starting to like the top water, and I'm sure I'll hone in and start to really have better results. Have to give credit to Captain Josh on that one, because the last time I even considered top water was in my bass days when I was 15.


----------



## travhale

flynavy812 said:


> I'm definitely starting to like the top water, and I'm sure I'll hone in and start to really have better results. Have to give credit to Captain Josh on that one, because the last time I even considered top water was in my bass days when I was 15.




Oh man, I can't imagine not throwing top water anymore. Top water has produced most of my trophy trout, and consistently fills my coolers with eating size fish. Also, if you ever find yourself in a school of undersized fish, chunking a top water will help you weed through the dinks, and catch the larger fish in the mix. This time of year, the fish are crushing top water plugs, so hones those skills soon. 

Throw them along grass lines on flats, holes in grass flats, and isolated grass patches. If you see water moving across a point, fan cast up current working the lure over the point/bar, fish will usually be sitting on the down current side waiting for bait fish to be pushed over the point. I prefer top water lures with a white or silver belly. I don't think the sides/top matter all that much.


----------



## flynavy812

travhale said:


> Oh man, I can't imagine not throwing top water anymore. Top water has produced most of my trophy trout, and consistently fills my coolers with eating size fish. Also, if you ever find yourself in a school of undersized fish, chunking a top water will help you weed through the dinks, and catch the larger fish in the mix. This time of year, the fish are crushing top water plugs.
> 
> Throw them along grass lines on flats, holes in grass flats, and isolated grass patches. If you see water moving across a point, fan cast up current working the lure over the point/bar, fish will usually be sitting on the down current side waiting for bait fish to be pushed over the point. I prefer top water lures with a white or silver belly. I don't think the sides/top matter all that much.


I'll start having more faith when I catch more on it I guess. I actually did catch some ladyfish as well on topwater today which is really annoying. I'm guessing I was in too deep of water. The condition seemed like topwater should have been good this morning. It was early morning and there was a pretty good cloud layer keeping it dim. I'll just keep chugging away until I find a better pattern. 

There are definitely a few points along the side I fish... its no secret spot by any means. I'll keep working them as well.


----------



## travhale

flynavy812 said:


> I'll start having more faith when I catch more on it I guess. I actually did catch some ladyfish as well on topwater today which is really annoying. I'm guessing I was in too deep of water. The condition seemed like topwater should have been good this morning. It was early morning and there was a pretty good cloud layer keeping it dim. I'll just keep chugging away until I find a better pattern.
> 
> There are definitely a few points along the side I fish... its no secret spot by any means. I'll keep working them as well.


I understand the confidence thing. Top water usually produces less, but more quality fish--persistence is key. Usually, if you're not getting any hits or swirls, there aren't active fish around, these visual clues make it a great search bait. Hope you gain some confidence in the method, as it's one of the most stimulating/satisfying ways to catch fish in my opinion.


----------



## flynavy812

travhale said:


> flynavy812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start having more faith when I catch more on it I guess. I actually did catch some ladyfish as well on topwater today which is really annoying. I'm guessing I was in too deep of water. The condition seemed like topwater should have been good this morning. It was early morning and there was a pretty good cloud layer keeping it dim. I'll just keep chugging away until I find a better pattern.
> 
> There are definitely a few points along the side I fish... its no secret spot by any means. I'll keep working them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the confidence thing. Top water usually produces less, but more quality fish--persistence is key. Usually, if you're not getting any hits or swirls, there aren't active fish around, these visual clues make it a great search bait. Hope you gain some confidence in the method, as it's one of the most stimulating/satisfying ways to catch fish in my opinion.
Click to expand...

I guess I also need to hone in on activity that I see. This morning I saw lots of mullet jumping but nothing seemed to work. I also saw a good bit of calm surface activity where I could see the fins of something. At first I was excited thinking it was tailing reds but I don't think it was. I was in skinny enough water for it to be possible but it seemed smaller. No idea what else does that.


----------



## Arkansas Bill

Keep em coming boys!!!! I really appreciate this information. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## travhale

flynavy812 said:


> I guess I also need to hone in on activity that I see. This morning I saw lots of mullet jumping but nothing seemed to work. I also saw a good bit of calm surface activity where I could see the fins of something. At first I was excited thinking it was tailing reds but I don't think it was. I was in skinny enough water for it to be possible but it seemed smaller. No idea what else does that.


You can generally find fish around schools of mullet, they stir up the bottom causing fish/crustaceans hiding in the grass to move around, moreover, bait fish forage on the nutrients/organisms they stir up, and predatory fish will generally hang around for an easy meal. Generally, if you find mullet working in this way, it's a good place to target. I've watched schools of mullet swim by me with big trout trailing just few feet behind them. 

I'm betting the fining action you saw were likely mullet floating around lackadaisically.


----------



## flynavy812

travhale said:


> You can generally find fish around schools of mullet, they stir up the bottom causing fish/crustaceans hiding in the grass to move around, moreover, bait fish forage on the nutrients/organisms they stir up, and predatory fish will generally hang around for an easy meal. Generally, if you find mullet working in this way, it's a good place to target. I've watched schools of mullet swim by me with big trout trailing just few feet behind them.
> 
> I'm betting the fining action you saw were likely mullet floating around lackadaisically.


Good stuff thanks. If this weather clears up I'm going to launch again later in the day and see what happens.


----------



## flynavy812

Wednesday evening...

Launched around 1800 and headed for some docks. The wind was pushing west today which seems out of the ordinary. My plan was to just try and use the wind direction to find where the fish might be congregating. Was able to grab a decent trout from a dock using a matrix shad but nothing else.

Moved to my favorite little spot, its been pretty productive and drops seem to really be good there. At this point the sun is slowly starting to set. My wife is working a suspending twitch bait and has found a few small trout, awesome.

I'm tossing the topwater like crazy just trying to cover water. I'm pretty close to shore, probably 15-20 yards. I used my shallow water anchor as a push pole to sneak in all the way from the entrance to hopefully keep the fish active and not scared. 

I was able to see tons of activity. Mullet jumping, schools going crazy running, and even a damn dolphin that made its way into 2.5 feet of water and was absolutely crushing something. Normally dolphins would have me moving spots but I put a lot of energy into pushing myself this close. 

Had a good 5-6 blowups on the topwater but nothing solid. Pulled the stick and let myself drift back towards the open water, snagged a few more small trout on the matrix shad. Started throwing the topwater again and BAM from what I've seen so far there will be 1-4 blowups and finally fish on. This was a one and done type scenario the trout exploded on the lure and ran. I would estimate it was a solid 20 inch trout, the reason I estimate is the trout got close to my boat and didn't like what it saw and got off... bummer.


----------



## travhale

flynavy812 said:


> Wednesday evening...
> 
> Launched around 1800 and headed for some docks. The wind was pushing west today which seems out of the ordinary. My plan was to just try and use the wind direction to find where the fish might be congregating. Was able to grab a decent trout from a dock using a matrix shad but nothing else.
> 
> Moved to my favorite little spot, its been pretty productive and drops seem to really be good there. At this point the sun is slowly starting to set. My wife is working a suspending twitch bait and has found a few small trout, awesome.
> 
> I'm tossing the topwater like crazy just trying to cover water. I'm pretty close to shore, probably 15-20 yards. I used my shallow water anchor as a push pole to sneak in all the way from the entrance to hopefully keep the fish active and not scared.
> 
> I was able to see tons of activity. Mullet jumping, schools going crazy running, and even a damn dolphin that made its way into 2.5 feet of water and was absolutely crushing something. Normally dolphins would have me moving spots but I put a lot of energy into pushing myself this close.
> 
> Had a good 5-6 blowups on the topwater but nothing solid. Pulled the stick and let myself drift back towards the open water, snagged a few more small trout on the matrix shad. Started throwing the topwater again and BAM from what I've seen so far there will be 1-4 blowups and finally fish on. This was a one and done type scenario the trout exploded on the lure and ran. I would estimate it was a solid 20 inch trout, the reason I estimate is the trout got close to my boat and didn't like what it saw and got off... bummer.




Nice report... your story is all to familiar--just the way it goes sometimes. If you're getting blowups and short strikes on top water, sometime you can follow it up with a subsurface bait and stick the fish. In fact, sometimes I'll stop my Topwater after a short strike and leave it in the water, and throw a twitch bait through the area, this produces quite a few fish for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr

travhale said:


> Nice report... your story is all to familiar--just the way it goes sometimes. If you're getting blowups and short strikes on top water, sometime you can follow it up with a subsurface bait and stick the fish. In fact, sometimes I'll stop my Topwater after a short strike and leave it in the water, and throw a twitch bait through the area, this produces quite a few fish for me.


I do this too, one my old bass fishing habits. Sometimes the follow-up bait gets hit, sometimes they crush the topwater that's still sitting there. Be ready to pick up your first rod again!


----------



## flynavy812

Happy fathers day! Haven't been fully skunked in a long long time, well that happened tonight.

Launched around 1730, the time seemed non existent and there was a decent wind from the south. I wanted to really try to get on that last light top water bite as well as some shad action while the sun was still beating down.

Went to an area I usually overlook, I crept in and was about 10-15 yards from the shore . There was a nice edge to the grass and I'm I'm in 1.5-2.5 feet of water. There were mullet acting crazy jumping all around. I know I have seen the hardtail/ladyfish explode and go crazy on the surface, but I'm not sure this was the case. There were individual blowups happening on their own, what does that mean?

Started seeing wake from bigger fish, and next thing you know I see a red cruise by the bow of my boat, easily a 30 inch fish. Nothing wanted to even nibble the shad. My wife hooked up a few times on the hard twitch bait but kept getting off. I switched to top water and had 3-5 "blowups" but nothing after that. This was pretty damn frustrating because the actions seemed to be there. I also went weedless at one point throwing a DOA twitch bait, no dice. What else can I do?


----------



## flynavy812

Monday... found the fish! 

Launched around 1200, was keeping an eye on some nasty looking stuff down south. I'm real big on weather and dont mess with mother nature! Started off working a few docks, once again throwing matrix shad while the wife works a hard jerk bait. Sun was out, but overcast was quickly coming in. Snagged a keeper mangrove snapper from some structure, and a decent size trout from the same spot.

In between the shad I'm throwing my spook jr top water just seeing what might happen, nothing.

Moved to the other side and started working the flats, with the way the wind was pushing I was positioning myself as shallow as possible and letting the current/wind push me in a diagonal pattern across the flats. Either my depth finder is out of wack or there is some weird terrain in big lagoon! One minute I'm in 5-6' of water the next my shallow water warning is going off for 3' or less! Got slammed by a nice red which got my heart rate going, he was right at keeper length but we let him go. Also managed to snag a keeper trout, and a few smaller ones. Had my line ripping from another fish I can't identify, some sort of hard tail? It had a purple sheen to it. Fought like hell!

The storm never developed so I was out there from 1200-1730ish, overcast basically the entire trip, but topwater wasn't working. Seemed to get most of my hookups in the 3-6' range on the matrix shad.


----------



## travhale

flynavy812 said:


> Monday... found the fish!
> 
> Launched around 1200, was keeping an eye on some nasty looking stuff down south. I'm real big on weather and dont mess with mother nature! Started off working a few docks, once again throwing matrix shad while the wife works a hard jerk bait. Sun was out, but overcast was quickly coming in. Snagged a keeper mangrove snapper from some structure, and a decent size trout from the same spot.
> 
> In between the shad I'm throwing my spook jr top water just seeing what might happen, nothing.
> 
> Moved to the other side and started working the flats, with the way the wind was pushing I was positioning myself as shallow as possible and letting the current/wind push me in a diagonal pattern across the flats. Either my depth finder is out of wack or there is some weird terrain in big lagoon! One minute I'm in 5-6' of water the next my shallow water warning is going off for 3' or less! Got slammed by a nice red which got my heart rate going, he was right at keeper length but we let him go. Also managed to snag a keeper trout, and a few smaller ones. Had my line ripping from another fish I can't identify, some sort of hard tail? It had a purple sheen to it. Fought like hell!
> 
> The storm never developed so I was out there from 1200-1730ish, overcast basically the entire trip, but topwater wasn't working. Seemed to get most of my hookups in the 3-6' range on the matrix shad.


Big lagoon is packed with bottom like you described, which is good! It's too bad that the topwater bite was off, but still sounds like a decent trip. The fish you couldn't identify may have been a blue fish?


----------



## flynavy812

travhale said:


> flynavy812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday... found the fish!
> 
> Launched around 1200, was keeping an eye on some nasty looking stuff down south. I'm real big on weather and dont mess with mother nature! Started off working a few docks, once again throwing matrix shad while the wife works a hard jerk bait. Sun was out, but overcast was quickly coming in. Snagged a keeper mangrove snapper from some structure, and a decent size trout from the same spot.
> 
> In between the shad I'm throwing my spook jr top water just seeing what might happen, nothing.
> 
> Moved to the other side and started working the flats, with the way the wind was pushing I was positioning myself as shallow as possible and letting the current/wind push me in a diagonal pattern across the flats. Either my depth finder is out of wack or there is some weird terrain in big lagoon! One minute I'm in 5-6' of water the next my shallow water warning is going off for 3' or less! Got slammed by a nice red which got my heart rate going, he was right at keeper length but we let him go. Also managed to snag a keeper trout, and a few smaller ones. Had my line ripping from another fish I can't identify, some sort of hard tail? It had a purple sheen to it. Fought like hell!
> 
> The storm never developed so I was out there from 1200-1730ish, overcast basically the entire trip, but topwater wasn't working. Seemed to get most of my hookups in the 3-6' range on the matrix shad.
> 
> 
> 
> Big lagoon is packed with bottom like you described, which is good! It's too bad that the topwater bite was off, but still sounds like a decent trip. The fish you couldn't identify may have been a blue fish?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that's what it was. I have some soft plastics I'm really itching to try and of course the weather isn't behaving at the moment. One trend I've noticed is I have never really caught fish in truly skinny water. I'll often hear people talk about their biggest fish being caught in 1-2 feet of water, I've never seen or even had a hit this shallow. Is there a trend I'm missing here?


----------



## flynavy812

About to get ready and launch. Looks like I'll fish a nice incoming tide. I'm really trying to hone in on how I fish the tides. 

Incoming... I'm thinking the areas I normally fish that get pretty skinny could be good? But I'll also look for points that the current and wind might push into? Any last minute tips from the 1500+ eyeballs that have looked at this much appreciated. Ill check this post on the water. Report to come.


----------



## MixMasterMike

First off, I enjoyed reading your log of trips; great job and keep it up. 

I've not seen many large reds (26"+) in the intercoastal west of the pass... not saying they aren't there by any means, but I see a good bit in the bay and sound (...altho that's where I mostly fish). Seems that you're going a lot in the afternoons and evenings... might try early mornings - I've had most of my success this year just as the sun allows you to sightcast. 

Speaking of, once you get your trolling motor or your pushpole figured out, pitching live shrimp sight fishing is pretty fun... I'll stay in about 1.5"-3.5" of water and see tons of fish - keep the sun to your back as much as possible. My girlfriend nabbed a 28.5" trout that way... was the most exciting inshore fishing catch I've been involved in - awesome to watch the beast eat. Also, either you or your wife be ready for a double up, it happens a ton with reds and live bait. Lots of fun...

Might try changing out a few of your hooks on the suspended twitch baits. The hooks that come on mirrolures are junk IMO. A couple twitches after a miss hit and an exaggerated pause will sometimes trigger another strike. I really like the colors that mimic LY and mullet.

Hope some part of that rambling proves helpful. Tight lines and keep up the reports.

Mike


----------



## flynavy812

MixMasterMike said:


> First off, I enjoyed reading your log of trips; great job and keep it up.
> 
> I've not seen many large reds (26"+) in the intercoastal west of the pass... not saying they aren't there by any means, but I see a good bit in the bay and sound (...altho that's where I mostly fish). Seems that you're going a lot in the afternoons and evenings... might try early mornings - I've had most of my success this year just as the sun allows you to sightcast.
> 
> Speaking of, once you get your trolling motor or your pushpole figured out, pitching live shrimp sight fishing is pretty fun... I'll stay in about 1.5"-3.5" of water and see tons of fish - keep the sun to your back as much as possible. My girlfriend nabbed a 28.5" trout that way... was the most exciting inshore fishing catch I've been involved in - awesome to watch the beast eat. Also, either you or your wife be ready for a double up, it happens a ton with reds and live bait. Lots of fun...
> 
> Might try changing out a few of your hooks on the suspended twitch baits. The hooks that come on mirrolures are junk IMO. A couple twitches after a miss hit and an exaggerated pause will sometimes trigger another strike. I really like the colors that mimic LY and mullet.
> 
> Hope some part of that rambling proves helpful. Tight lines and keep up the reports.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike good stuff. I haven't messed with live shrimp in quite a while, to be honest I'm just lazy and don't feel like going out of my way to get it. Plus artificial is definitely exciting for me once I figure it out! With that being said...

Friday... launched around 0900. Saw that there would be a high tide today, and I also knew the storm had raised it all too. Well... the boat dock was almost submerged. Maybe 4-5 inches more and there wouldn't be a dock!

This is the first trip with the trolling motor too, winds are easily gusting to 20 knots out there... probably not the best first test. My strategy was to hit all the areas that I couldn't before due to no motor zones but the wind made it hard. I decided to just place myself along the shoreline that runs all over. The tide is high... water is super high.. fish should be up in the areas they normally couldn't reach. Is this logic right?

I'm pitching matrix shad as close to shore as possible and twitching it back, the current is doing some work but the wind is pretty well blocked at this point so its nice and calm. First red slammed my shad and fight on... put up one hell of a fight! Backed up a little and pitched the shad back out... first cast... bam! Another red... a little bit smaller but a red none the less.

Bite seemed to die down so I tried to get some dock action in, but the wind just made it no fun. I went back across to those shorelines I mentioned. Put myself maybe 10 yards off shore, and started pitching to where I could see the edges/pot holes. Bam! Another slam, this red put up a giant fight as well. I kept working my way down the shore and once again another slam. This was the biggest of the four. Unfortunately I didn't bring anything to measure with.. any guesses? 

At this point its around 1300 and my wife and I are hot. I'm sure I could have fished more but it was hot and we were hungry so we called it a day. Felt good to slam some reds though. 

Any opinion on the factors? Obviously I had a tide working in my favor, but as far as water level/post tropical storm conditions... any thoughts?


----------



## flynavy812

Storm cleared so I launched at 1800. Trying to find the night bite, low tide was peaking around then. Drifted some usual spots with no dice. Kind of bounced around and towards sunset decided to hone in and stay put to see what happens. I'm throwing topwater towards shore and working it back, a few splashes but nothing solid. Something was going on because the top was going crazy so I started throwing the shad. Hooked up to a ladyfish first cast, go figure. Decided to keep working it and landed a solid trout.

One thing I noticed is the water wasnt clear and was very dark and murky, from the storm? Didn't see a lot of bait... activity... mullet... or anything really. 

Any advice on how to approach low tide conditions?


----------



## flynavy812

Wednesday morning.. put in around 0540... blasted off to my top speed of 24.7knots in the key west... what a blast... sarcasm

I feel like I'm understanding the flats in theory, but not seeing the results. I knew I would be hitting the incoming tide so I decide to start working shorelines. Throwing top water... a few blowups but nothing sticking. Also throwing the matrix shad.

Decide to venture a little deeper where the drops are and still nothing.

Worked some docks and kept getting tails bit off by pins.. no fun.

Went back to flats and found where it goes from 8ft to 5ft pretty quick so tried to stay in this area. Had a good 5-6 trout chase my suspending jerk bait towards the top and not hit it. Wife caught a few trout on DOA popping cork and gulp. God I hate that shit, soft, expensive, and good for one fish. Whatever.

Kept getting hits on the twitch, and matrix but nothing solid. Few lady fish as usual. Not really sure what I could have done different.


----------



## Pcola4jr

Subscribed... Jealous of how often you get to fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Keep grinding my friend... you'll find that the harder the conditions are the better the bite is once you find it. Fish tend to pile up when not spread across the grass. 

Like you, I would be on the water everyday until I figured it out. Im sure you will do the same.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

flynavy812 said:


> Storm cleared so I launched at 1800. Trying to find the night bite, low tide was peaking around then. Drifted some usual spots with no dice. Kind of bounced around and towards sunset decided to hone in and stay put to see what happens. I'm throwing topwater towards shore and working it back, a few splashes but nothing solid. Something was going on because the top was going crazy so I started throwing the shad. Hooked up to a ladyfish first cast, go figure. Decided to keep working it and landed a solid trout.
> 
> One thing I noticed is the water wasnt clear and was very dark and murky, from the storm? Didn't see a lot of bait... activity... mullet... or anything really.
> 
> Any advice on how to approach low tide conditions?


Tip.... water level is the deal

Current situation is that our water levels are High.... so even at low tide the actual level is not low.... 

You may also want to take notice of the current in big lagoon

Even during outgoing tides sometimes the water from the pass will still enter Big Lagoon.... when and why I leave up to you to figure out.


..... ok ive said enough 

Tight lines and good fishin


----------



## flynavy812

I kind of get what you're saying but not fully. Are you basically saying the fish will stay skinny?

My best day so far was high tide post storm and water was super high, caught four nice reds along the shore.

Go back during similar high tide, close to shore, same lures... nothing at all. This is where I get confused because I know it won't always be a perfect mirror of previous conditions but at least some action.

And by pass do you mean the channel that is near the ramp? 

It's still pretty overwhelming to be honest I'm not really tracking on what you're saying but I definitely appreciate the help.


----------



## SurfRidr

The Pass is the inlet going out to the Gulf. You would logically expect that the current would go from Big Lagoon into the Pass as it exits to the Gulf. What Josh is saying is that sometimes it might not do what you would expect, but I don't really understand that part either.

It sounds like you're working things the right way, and it's just going to take time to figure it out. I'm starting over up here on upper Blackwater this past season, and "Barefoot" Bruce has been a great help for starter pointers, but it's time on the water that will be required. Wish I could go more often than I do, but hopefully as my son gets a little older I'll have more time as he'll be able to go with me more.

Keep plugging away, your logic seems sound, and thanks for the continued reports. :thumbsup:


----------



## flynavy812

Pcola4jr said:


> Subscribed... Jealous of how often you get to fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All fun and games for now. When the real training starts I'll have to cut back. And I absolutely hate going out on the weekends... maybe it won't be too bad during colder months.


----------



## KoalD&Opie

*Just curious...*

Just reading your reports makes me want to leave work now and be on the water...

My son would like to fish tomorrow morning, before Big Lagoon SP opens. Depending on the weather, he really wants to be on the water at or before 0600. Where is a good launch near the SP and on the north side of the lagoon?


----------



## flynavy812

I'll keep this one short, a combo of Friday and Saturday evening. Both days launched around 1800, you know those days you can't get out in the morning but still want to go. Well I know there is a first bite and last bite so I've been trying to find the last.

This is getting to the point where its no longer fun, and I'm just getting frustrated with myself. Caught two ladyfish yesterday and a small flounder today, blah.

I'm working the docks, I'm working the drops in the flats, I'm working the potholes, I'm working some good looking "points"... just not seeing the results. I'm keeping my tackle simple so I can cover more ground and hone in. Using matrix shad, super spook jr, some suspending twitch baits, and a DOA twitch bait. I've yet to catch a fish on my top water or DOA twitch bait.

I'm feeling pretty helpless here, I've put a good bit of time on the water since being here, as many of you can see. I feel like by this point I should be having better results. 

I am definitely limiting myself to the big lagoon area, but I feel invested at this point and would like to find the damn fish. As always, any insight is appreciated.


----------



## SurfRidr

flynavy812 said:


> I'll keep this one short, a combo of Friday and Saturday evening. Both days launched around 1800, you know those days you can't get out in the morning but still want to go. Well I know there is a first bite and last bite so I've been trying to find the last.
> 
> This is getting to the point where its no longer fun, and I'm just getting frustrated with myself. Caught two ladyfish yesterday and a small flounder today, blah.
> 
> I'm working the docks, I'm working the drops in the flats, I'm working the potholes, I'm working some good looking "points"... just not seeing the results. I'm keeping my tackle simple so I can cover more ground and hone in. Using matrix shad, super spook jr, some suspending twitch baits, and a DOA twitch bait. I've yet to catch a fish on my top water or DOA twitch bait.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty helpless here, I've put a good bit of time on the water since being here, as many of you can see. I feel like by this point I should be having better results.
> 
> I am definitely limiting myself to the big lagoon area, but I feel invested at this point and would like to find the damn fish. As always, any insight is appreciated.


I've had a lot of pretty fruitless trips lately too, and I can identify with what you're feeling. Wish I had the knowledge to help you crack the deadlock in the code.

Hang in there and keep changing it up. Big Lagoon has fish in it but when I lived there, I had some slow periods as well, and never did figure out why.

Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## flynavy812

SurfRidr said:


> I've had a lot of pretty fruitless trips lately too, and I can identify with what you're feeling. Wish I had the knowledge to help you crack the deadlock in the code.
> 
> Hang in there and keep changing it up. Big Lagoon has fish in it but when I lived there, I had some slow periods as well, and never did figure out why.
> 
> Good luck and hang in there.


Thanks, yeah it's frustrating. Having a boat is almost a curse since I want to bounce around so much. Back in the day (last year ha) I was limited to wade fishing so I would fish a given area more.

If my current spots aren't producing obviously I need to change. Maybe I'm too shallow and the water is too hot towards the end of the night?


----------



## travhale

flynavy812 said:


> Thanks, yeah it's frustrating. Having a boat is almost a curse since I want to bounce around so much. Back in the day (last year ha) I was limited to wade fishing so I would fish a given area more.
> 
> 
> 
> If my current spots aren't producing obviously I need to change. Maybe I'm too shallow and the water is too hot towards the end of the night?




I fish Friday from 3pm to dark, paddles down the island and camped for the night, and got off the water about 6pm today. Water quality is poor, and salinity seemed to be low on the west end of the lagoon. I didn't have a lot of luck fishing shallow, except an early sat morning topwater bite, which produced and 22in trout... and a lot of other blow ups and a couple hook ups, buy the bite died off quick. Since the water was so stained, and I couldn't see the bottom, I used my fish finder and started targeting drop offs and ledges that whet from +\-3ft down to 6-8ft. Once I got this patterned, I limited out, and was culling through fish for a few hours. It was a lot of work, I covered over 13 miles of water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

travhale said:


> flynavy812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah it's frustrating. Having a boat is almost a curse since I want to bounce around so much. Back in the day (last year ha) I was limited to wade fishing so I would fish a given area more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my current spots aren't producing obviously I need to change. Maybe I'm too shallow and the water is too hot towards the end of the night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fish Friday from 3pm to dark, paddles down the island and camped for the night, and got off the water about 6pm today. Water quality is poor, and salinity seemed to be low on the west end of the lagoon. I didn't have a lot of luck fishing shallow, except an early sat morning topwater bite, which produced and 22in trout... and a lot of other blow ups and a couple hook ups, buy the bite died off quick. Since the water was so stained, and I couldn't see the bottom, I used my fish finder and started targeting drop offs and ledges that whet from +\-3ft down to 6-8ft. Once I got this patterned, I limited out, and was culling through fish for a few hours. It was a lot of work, I covered over 13 miles of water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I need to stop being stubborn and leave the skinny water when it's clearly not producing. 

But hell we should fish together one day... you were out there same time I was. My free time is dwindling but I'm out there 3-4 days a week for right now.


----------



## MillerLight21

I tried the sound and the bay, all the way to east of the Garcon point bridge yesterday. Between the wind, mud, and lack of bait... First time I've been completely skunked, not even a bite. It was also mid day into sunset. Time to adjust the location/time until the water inshore improves. Time for some Kings and snapper tomorrow if the wind cooperates!


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> I tried the sound and the bay, all the way to east of the Garcon point bridge yesterday. Between the wind, mud, and lack of bait... First time I've been completely skunked, not even a bite. It was also mid day into sunset. Time to adjust the location/time until the water inshore improves. Time for some Kings and snapper tomorrow if the wind cooperates!



Crappy water seems to be a common theme. For what it's worth I do a lot of flying over the garcon point and it even looks like crap from 1000ft. A few weeks ago it was a totally different shade and clarity.


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> Crappy water seems to be a common theme. For what it's worth I do a lot of flying over the garcon point and it even looks like crap from 1000ft. A few weeks ago it was a totally different shade and clarity.




What do you fly? I was scouting out the bay and perdito bay, looked like garbage on Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> What do you fly? I was scouting out the bay and perdito bay, looked like garbage on Thursday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



172 at the moment... soon to be T6. I'll have to focus a little more in that platform :thumbup:


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> 172 at the moment... soon to be T6. I'll have to focus a little more in that platform :thumbup:




Haha yeah. Leave the sightseeing to the guy in the back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> Haha yeah. Leave the sightseeing to the guy in the back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about you what are you zippin around in


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> What about you what are you zippin around in




A T6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> A T6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Primary instructor?


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> Primary instructor?




Yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might be meeting you soon then. I would like to go to Texas but that's not happening being married and all.


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> I might be meeting you soon then. I would like to go to Texas but that's not happening being married and all.




Why not?

Fishing is better here than corpus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Fishing is better here than corpus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was in Houston for a little and liked Texas a lot. I was under the impression that Milton is pretty far from ramps and inshore fishing, but haven't looked into it too much.

Honestly, once I start primary do you think I would even have time to get out there? I figure I would be studying and I don't really like going out on the weekends.


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> I was in Houston for a little and liked Texas a lot. I was under the impression that Milton is pretty far from ramps and inshore fishing, but haven't looked into it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, once I start primary do you think I would even have time to get out there? I figure I would be studying and I don't really like going out on the weekends.




You probably won't have much time, you're correct. But if you don't let off steam every once in a while you'll suffer. 

Milton is about 40 min drive from Pensacola. But nothing says you can't live in pcola. I'd rather drive to work and walk to play then the other way around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> You probably won't have much time, you're correct. But if you don't let off steam every once in a while you'll suffer.
> 
> Milton is about 40 min drive from Pensacola. But nothing says you can't live in pcola. I'd rather drive to work and walk to play then the other way around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point. I like where I'm at now near the back gate. Well I'll keep enjoying the fishing while I have a little time. See you out there sir!


----------



## SurfRidr

We lived out Gulf Beach Hwy when we moved here, probably 5 or 6 minutes past the back gate; Milton is kinda a haul from there but it's do-able.

There are ramps in Milton, depending what you're launching. I live in Milton near Bagdad and I launch my 23ft Nauticstar 4 minutes from my house. Blackwater can be fickle but there can be fish to be had in the bay. Or I can trailer 35 to 40 minutes and launch at Bayou Chico to have closer access to P'Cola Bay and the Pass.


----------



## flynavy812

Might go tomorrow morning, looks like I'll be fishing a high tide. My logic tells me to fish all along the shoreline. I haven't had any luck on the morning bite lately. I'm throwing topwater like my life depends on it, any tips?


----------



## flynavy812

Oh and open invite tomorrow if someone wants to go with me.. could always use a fresh opinion on my techniques. Preferably active duty so I can meet on base. If no takers the wife will have to do


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> Might go tomorrow morning, looks like I'll be fishing a high tide. My logic tells me to fish all along the shoreline. I haven't had any luck on the morning bite lately. I'm throwing topwater like my life depends on it, any tips?




I'd take you out... but I have admin crap until noon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> I'd take you out... but I have admin crap until noon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate that, I'll have all day tomorrow and Friday free. Always down.


----------



## lettheairout

flynavy812 said:


> Might go tomorrow morning, looks like I'll be fishing a high tide. My logic tells me to fish all along the shoreline. I haven't had any luck on the morning bite lately. I'm throwing topwater like my life depends on it, any tips?


What top water are you throwing
Don't be afraid to change things up. Water is dirty. You need sound and smell. Mr 17 
Rat l trap. Bass jigs. Or a swim bait. Little pro cure and you should be good to go. Maybe even a popping cork. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

lettheairout said:


> What top water are you throwing
> Don't be afraid to change things up. Water is dirty. You need sound and smell. Mr 17
> Rat l trap. Bass jigs. Or a swim bait. Little pro cure and you should be good to go. Maybe even a popping cork.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I have a spook jr on one rod, that white with red head color. I typically fan cast in pretty shallow water at first light, focusing on pot hole areas and points.

I use the matrix shad a lot simply because it's produced pretty well for me, lately the grass is making it tough so I've been throwing a DOA jerk bait in a green shade.

I have a few suspending jerk baits I use also, but again the grass has been killing me.


----------



## lettheairout

Try the popping cork with the Doa about 18" behind cork 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## travhale

flynavy812 said:


> I have a spook jr on one rod, that white with red head color. I typically fan cast in pretty shallow water at first light, focusing on pot hole areas and points.
> 
> I use the matrix shad a lot simply because it's produced pretty well for me, lately the grass is making it tough so I've been throwing a DOA jerk bait in a green shade.
> 
> I have a few suspending jerk baits I use also, but again the grass has been killing me.


You're fishing the right lures, so I don't think that's the problem. Fish have been crushing a fast retrieve for me. When the grass is a problem, I switch to a Zoom super fluke or a paddle tail rigged weedless. Make sure you're tying a knot that leaves the tag end of the line pointing down parallel with the lure you're using. This will help avoid getting loaded down with grass so much. Sounds like it's time to start exploring some new water, as the water you're currently targeting isn't holding fish with much regularity.


----------



## flynavy812

travhale said:


> You're fishing the right lures, so I don't think that's the problem. Fish have been crushing a fast retrieve for me. When the grass is a problem, I switch to a Zoom super fluke or a paddle tail rigged weedless. Make sure you're tying a knot that leaves the tag end of the line pointing down parallel with the lure you're using. This will help avoid getting loaded down with grass so much. Sounds like it's time to start exploring some new water, as the water you're currently targeting isn't holding fish with much regularity.



Yeah I do need to. It's hard sometimes because I have little areas I like.

Launched today at 0600 and went straight to red fish point, not really a secret and I've always wanted to fish it but didn't have trolling motor. Tons of activity on the surface but nothing hitting topwater.

Decided to motor to other side and troll all the docks, starting where the inlet is to that neighborhood if you know what I mean. Caught a 19 inch trout at the end of one dock but nothing else.

Kept trolling a long and pitched a shad into a few loose pylons. First cast was slammed by a red. What's considered a bull red? Fought like crazy but I landed him, measured out around 32 inches. Side note, I read about people fighting reds for 10-30 minutes... I had him in around 3. Is my drag too tight or does it just vary? Still pulled drag like crazy.

At this point I'm not seeing any more action and sun is BEATING down. Storm started brewing and clouds rolled in so I threw some more top water near docks with nothing. I'm hot and see lightning so I call it a day around 0930. Maybe if I stayed the storm and cloud coverage would have improved conditions, no clue.

Edit: last photo wasn't upside down when I uploaded it, any idea why it's doing that?


----------



## lettheairout

Pretty red. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

Got out there late today, around 0830, good lord I've never seen it so busy. Big lagoon looked like a four lane highway, is that just everyone trying to get to the gulf?

I told myself I would work a jerk bait today so I did, used some field and stream sugar stix jerk baits in ice color. I love these things, back in Jacksonville I was using the swimming shad variant and the trout and reds could not resist. 

First hour I just trolled some docks while watching a few cells of weather, and got my first slam on a jerk bait! A nice 19' trout decided to hit it, good stuff! Caught another smaller trout in same spot and bite died off. Moved to other docks but was bouncing around watching weather so I kind of lost focus.

Eventually crossed back over the flats and decided to work one of my absolute favorites, DOA shrimp in gold. This lure alone caught me hundreds of trout growing up in Tampa, but areas differ so I was curious. Had a few strikes but no hookups. 

At this point it's around 11 so I call it a day, good choice because shortly after that the sky fell. It's just so hot on the flats side that I'm really not confident the fish are there! I try to slow troll and find depth but it seems pretty sporadic and I'm not sure where to stop and where to skip. 

Dock side is self explanatory I'm hitting structure and when the sun rises I try to fish some shadows and cooler areas.


----------



## flynavy812

Anybody still reading this crap? Itching to launch a little later in the day, maybe around 530.


----------



## lettheairout

Should be some boat traffic. Everybody coming back from the airshow

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

lettheairout said:


> Should be some boat traffic. Everybody coming back from the airshow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Didn't even think of that. Crap


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> Got out there late today, around 0830, good lord I've never seen it so busy. Big lagoon looked like a four lane highway, is that just everyone trying to get to the gulf?
> 
> I told myself I would work a jerk bait today so I did, used some field and stream sugar stix jerk baits in ice color. I love these things, back in Jacksonville I was using the swimming shad variant and the trout and reds could not resist.
> 
> First hour I just trolled some docks while watching a few cells of weather, and got my first slam on a jerk bait! A nice 19' trout decided to hit it, good stuff! Caught another smaller trout in same spot and bite died off. Moved to other docks but was bouncing around watching weather so I kind of lost focus.
> 
> Eventually crossed back over the flats and decided to work one of my absolute favorites, DOA shrimp in gold. This lure alone caught me hundreds of trout growing up in Tampa, but areas differ so I was curious. Had a few strikes but no hookups.
> 
> At this point it's around 11 so I call it a day, good choice because shortly after that the sky fell. It's just so hot on the flats side that I'm really not confident the fish are there! I try to slow troll and find depth but it seems pretty sporadic and I'm not sure where to stop and where to skip.
> 
> Dock side is self explanatory I'm hitting structure and when the sun rises I try to fish some shadows and cooler areas.




Airshow yesterday and today has a ton of people on their boats. 

Where in Tampa are you from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> Airshow yesterday and today has a ton of people on their boats.
> 
> Where in Tampa are you from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grew up in Seminole, I just say Tampa to make it easier.


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> Grew up in Seminole, I just say Tampa to make it easier.




Yeah I know what you mean. I'm from Clearwater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I'm from Clearwater
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I bounced around for work but was in Palm Harbor for the last year and a half. I really miss that area.


----------



## flynavy812

Tomorrow actually looks good too so I might try to get there nice and early.

I completely forgot about airshow and that explains the insane traffic I saw yesterday heading to the pass.


----------



## olegator

lady fish = redfish candy, just cut it into chunks...they love it.


----------



## flynavy812

olegator said:


> lady fish = redfish candy, just cut it into chunks...they love it.


I've tried this a handful of times, catfish candy too! Granted I was blindly casting it on yeh flats so maybe I can better utilize it now that I have a better grasp.


Launched at 0630 today, incoming tide, and temp was still low for time of day so I hit my usual route along the shore. Throwing topwater and shad. Didn't have any luck here, despite seeing all sorts of topwater blowups and bair fish, in around 2.5 feet of water.

Moved to dock side and fished a dock I like. Caught 5-6 barely legal trout and a nice little jack. Spot has been pretty consistent, roughly 9 feet deep.

Caught another trout on flat side on another little drop and had to call it a day... had my first solo in the Cessna! I have prior flight time so it's not my first ever solo, but as far as the program is concerned it was. Exciting stuff, another check in the box and moving forward.


----------



## flynavy812

Think I'm gonna launch later in the day today. Goal for this trip is to throw mr17 and actually give it a shot. I'm guilty of only throwing it maybe a dozen times and giving up, so we will see what happens.


----------



## MillerLight21

It's one of my top baits. What time are you going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

MillerLight21 said:


> It's one of my top baits. What time are you going?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't decided... if I found someone willing I would go now and fish until I couldn't take anymore. Free for the rest of the day :thumbup:


----------



## travhale

Wish I lived down there, I'd go fishing with you. I pulled these out last week when the water was red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavy812

travhale said:


> Wish I lived down there, I'd go fishing with you. I pulled these out last week when the water was red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good stuff.

Millerlight, I threw the jerk bait and landed a cat and three trout over course of an hour just drifting some drop offs, had a late launch so lost some daylight.

Also classed up pretty fast so my reports will go stale for a while. I might comtine to go on Sunday mornings depending how classes go.

Good luck to y'all out there and be safe.


----------



## KnotSure

I know how you feel about adjusting to new areas. If you are thinking about night fishing, I used to hit the lighted docks with great success, back when I lived on the water and had my own boat slip. The narrows was my favorite place to go. You can sight fish and get a gator or two and limit out in a couple hours. Thats my favorite kind of inshore fishing for sure.


----------



## shockTherapy01

Topwater bite was hot this morning at first light. Caught about 10 specs then around 7:15 it turned off. Was fun for the first hour and a half


----------



## flynavy812

Hey everyone, I'm alive. Haven't been out more than twice in the last for weeks... been crazy busy with school.

Went out last week to celebrate and I knew it would be tough. Peak heat of the day, low tide... decided to get on the flats and see what happens. Found this really bizarre spot with lots of holes, and a drop off to 10ft. Basically a pond within the flats it seemed. I was mainly throwing a mirrorlure and the first cast was blown up with a trout, followed by my wife getting a nice spanish! Ended up catching roughly 20 trout between the two of us, and it was just too hot so we left them biting.

Funny enough, as soon as I would drift too deep the bite stopped, so I would troll back to the edge of around 3-4 feet and the bite was right where I left it.

I'm going to get out as much as I can before the next phase of training, because after that its just going to get even busier. 

But sigh of relief I survived this portion.. millerhighlife knows what I'm talking about. As they put it in one of our briefs... "Congratulations you made it from the parking lot to the trail beginning".


----------



## MillerLight21

flynavy812 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm alive. Haven't been out more than twice in the last for weeks... been crazy busy with school.
> 
> Went out last week to celebrate and I knew it would be tough. Peak heat of the day, low tide... decided to get on the flats and see what happens. Found this really bizarre spot with lots of holes, and a drop off to 10ft. Basically a pond within the flats it seemed. I was mainly throwing a mirrorlure and the first cast was blown up with a trout, followed by my wife getting a nice spanish! Ended up catching roughly 20 trout between the two of us, and it was just too hot so we left them biting.
> 
> Funny enough, as soon as I would drift too deep the bite stopped, so I would troll back to the edge of around 3-4 feet and the bite was right where I left it.
> 
> I'm going to get out as much as I can before the next phase of training, because after that its just going to get even busier.
> 
> But sigh of relief I survived this portion.. millerhighlife knows what I'm talking about. As they put it in one of our briefs... "Congratulations you made it from the parking lot to the trail beginning".




Glad you're getting some time on the water. 

Now comes the fun part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## how2fish

I'm absolutely hooked and really love being out there, it gets frustrating but I definitely feel like I'm absorbing something new each and every time I'm out there..[/QUOTE] .....Amen Brother I have felt like that for over 40 years now:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

